# Chris, last post button?



## Popsyche (May 24, 2007)

Chris, when I hit the button to go to the first new post, it returns me to the thread beginning or the first new post since my thread list updated, even if I've been on that thread in the current session. 

Anybody else have this? 

Any ideas?

Your humble servant, Pops!


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2007)

Aye, been broken for awhile now. I've no idea why.


----------



## Michael (May 24, 2007)

Hmm, it's working normally for me.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2007)

There are a few threads about this already. It's completely random.


----------



## Popsyche (May 24, 2007)

Oiy! Such a thing!

Thanks!


----------



## Vince (May 24, 2007)

btw, public defecation is not an aphrodisiac


----------



## Popsyche (May 24, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> btw, public defecation is not an aphrodisiac



Vince, WTF does THAT mean?


----------



## Vince (May 24, 2007)

it means if you're out on a date, and you get struck with intense diarrhea & shit yourself while walking down the street, chances are you're not getting laid that night


----------



## eaeolian (May 24, 2007)

^ Thanks for that imagery, Vince.


----------



## Popsyche (May 24, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> it means if you're out on a date, and you get struck with intense diarrhea & shit yourself while walking down the street, chances are you're not getting laid that night



Is this somehow related to anything on this thread, or just a complete non-sequitur ?


----------



## Vince (May 24, 2007)

I said "by the way". Somehow, your thread made me think that


----------



## Popsyche (May 24, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> I said "by the way". Somehow, your thread made me think that



OK.... I guess I did say,"Any ideas?" I didn't mean ANY ideas!


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2007)

You sick fuckers.


----------

